# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  YouBionic - Arduino Controlled 3D Printed Prosthetic Hand

## Eddie

A company called Youbionic is working on creating a 3D printed bionic hand that operates using muscle sensors, an adrduino, and motors. It is completely 3D printed in one piece, unlike other 3d printed prosthetics.  While no price has been set as of yet, it is expected that it will be priced in the hundreds of dollars range.  Read more about this hand at http://3dprint.com/9294/youbionic-3d...d-bionic-hand/

----------


## akarabian

The hand cost estimate in the article is inaccurate.  40k is a possible cost which includes prosthetist time, fitting, socket, etc.  A better analogue is the bebionic hand which is about 10k for the hand only.  The bebionic is also faster, smarter, more rugged, better tested, and better supported.  I'm excited to see the development but I think we should include some honesty and balance.

----------

